# Does anyone know when it's out in uk?



## Maiden (Nov 12, 2017)

I have been waiting for ages for a new animal crossing game and a while ago I heard about this new game being released in Australia, I live in the uk and use iOS so if anyone has information as to when it will be released I would be very greatful


----------



## Faeynia (Nov 12, 2017)

Late November it'll release worldwide ^_^


----------



## Maiden (Nov 12, 2017)

Thank you! I'll be sure to look out for it


----------

